# womit sichert ihr!?

## SkaaliaN

womit sichert ihr euer Gentoo-system??

hab nen amd64..was könnt ihr mir empfehlen!`?

----------

## Bloody_Viking

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> womit sichert ihr euer Gentoo-system?? 
> 
> 

 

Wie meinst du das?

Im geschloßenen Serverraum?!

Netzstecker ziehen?!

Firewall?!

Bitte etwas genauer!

Gruß

edit: Backup?!

----------

## SkaaliaN

softwaremäßig sichern. also partimage geht bei meinem amd64 nicht.und das stage4 findet keine devices mehr und bei einem world update kommt "access denied" (ja, ich habe den parameter p benutzt tar -xvjpf)

----------

## Sumpfdrache

1. Komplettsicherung auf andere Partition, falls ich mir mal im laufenden Betrieb was Grundlegendes "verharze" und schnell zurücksichern will:

Boote von CD

```

mkdir /old

mkdir /bak

mount /dev/h<old> /old

mount /dev/h<bak> /bak

(cd /old ; tar cvpf . -) | (cd /bak ; tar xvpf -)

```

2. Komplettes Sichern der Partition mit dd:

Boote von CD

```

mkdir /bak

mount /dev/h<bak> /bak

dd if=/dev/h<ZuSicherndePartition> | gzip >/bak/backup.img

```

----------

## Bloody_Viking

Ich persöhnlich nutze DD.

Aber du köntest partimage auch in einer chroot umgebung in 32bit übersetzen.

Hier im Forum hab ich schon einiges darüber gelesen.

Gruß

----------

## SkaaliaN

cloned dd die gesamte platte (inkl. freiem platz) oder ist das eher sone art image (wie zum bespiel ein cd rip) ???

----------

## ph03n1x

Also ich benutz acronis dafür. Nicht frei, kostet, aber ich find's nach wie vor sehr gut.

Daten kopier ich mir einfach von Zeit zu Zeit auf meine externe Platte und meinen 2. Rechner.

----------

## SkaaliaN

acronis kenne ich nur für windows. gibts das denn für linux? wie teuer wäre das denn!?

----------

## ph03n1x

Umm für Linux gibt's glaub nur die Serverversion die mit 699$ wohl nicht in Frage kommt.

Die Win version gibt's für 60$ mit der kannst du ne bootcd erstellen, dann solltest du alles sichern können...

----------

## SkaaliaN

ok.danke

----------

## mr_elch

 *Mattez wrote:*   

> acronis kenne ich nur für windows. gibts das denn für linux? wie teuer wäre das denn!?

 

Acronis Trueimage gibt es nur in der Server-Version für Linux. Macht aber nix, denn die CD der (Windows) Workstation-Version (ca. 50 Euro) ist bootfähig! Wenn Du von der CD bootest, wird ein Mini-Linux geladen und Du erhälst eine hübsche grafische Oberfläche, mit der Du Dir das Image "zusammeklicken" kannst. Ich sichere damit häufig einzelne Partitionen oder gesamte Festpatten auf eine ext. USB-Festplatte und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Der einzige Vorteil der installierten Windows-Version ist das Image aus dem laufenden System heraus. Aber das ist mir dann doch etwas zu heiß... Alternativ kann ich auch Partimage empfehlen.

----------

## SkaaliaN

partimage gibt's leider für die amd64 version gar nicht. das ist echt schade   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## tango

Ich nutze dar , klappt hier prima...

http://gentoo-portage.com/app-backup/dar

tango

----------

## SkaaliaN

alles klar..ich werde auf jeden fall alle mal ausprobieren, da stage4 und partimage ausgeschlossen sind. hat mich gefreut so viele meinungen und empfehlungen von euch zu hören.

THX

----------

## Ätherischer Wanderer

 *tango wrote:*   

> Ich nutze dar , klappt hier prima... 

 

Dito, hab neulich meine Datenplatte(FAT32) damit per Samba auf den Windowsrechner meiner Freundin gesichert, sie dann mit ext3 formatiert und danach wieder per Netzwerk zurückgespielt. 

Hat einwandfrei funktioniert   :Smile: 

----------

## quarzsnoopy

 *Mattez wrote:*   

> womit sichert ihr euer Gentoo-system??
> 
> hab nen amd64..was könnt ihr mir empfehlen!`?

 

Wenn es darum geht auch bei Fehlern weiter machen zu können und nicht alles bei einem defekten Block zu verlieren (wie z.B. bei TAR der fall) sollte man "Dump" und "Restore" verwenden.

Hier mal eine Backup-Anleitung aus einem anderen Forum, von jemandem, der sich damit intensiv beschäftigt:

http://www.net-tex.de/unix/backup.pdf

 :Smile: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

also kann man auch netzwerksicherungen mit dem teil machen??ich muss doch die dateién nur in den distfilesordner kopiren oder? dann müsste das doch mit emerge gehen?? oder?   :Embarassed:  hab das bisher noch nicht so gemacht. hab immer rpm oder emerge gemacht  :Rolling Eyes:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## tango

Um noch zwei Programme in den Raum zu werfen:

rsync (sofern viel Plattenplatz), einfach die Partition spiegeln...

rdiff-backup

tango

----------

## beejay

Bacula?

----------

## ph03n1x

 *mr_elch wrote:*   

>  *Mattez wrote:*   acronis kenne ich nur für windows. gibts das denn für linux? wie teuer wäre das denn!? 
> 
> Acronis Trueimage gibt es nur in der Server-Version für Linux. Macht aber nix, denn die CD der (Windows) Workstation-Version (ca. 50 Euro) ist bootfähig! Wenn Du von der CD bootest, wird ein Mini-Linux geladen und Du erhälst eine hübsche grafische Oberfläche, mit der Du Dir das Image "zusammeklicken" kannst. Ich sichere damit häufig einzelne Partitionen oder gesamte Festpatten auf eine ext. USB-Festplatte und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Der einzige Vorteil der installierten Windows-Version ist das Image aus dem laufenden System heraus. Aber das ist mir dann doch etwas zu heiß... Alternativ kann ich auch Partimage empfehlen.

 

Sichern aus dem laufenden System funktioniert einwandfrei, sowohl aus windows als auch linux, nur so am rande...

----------

## mrsteven

Ich benutze dazu mein eigenes Script, welches auf rsync basiert.

Übrigens wurde das Thema schon sehr oft hier im Forum behandelt, siehe z.B.: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-203530-highlight-backup.html

----------

## SkaaliaN

geht dein script bei einem amd64 wie auch bei einem x86 ??

----------

## mrsteven

Ich wüsste nicht, warum es nicht gehen sollte...  :Wink:  Zumal das Script im Wesentlichen nur ein (komplizierterer) rsync-Aufruf ist.

----------

## Genone

xfsdump, schön handlich in DVD gerechten Häppchen für die Komplettbackups (theoretisch zumindest, bislang waren die Partitionen immer kleiner als ne DVD).

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Ich wüsste nicht, warum es nicht gehen sollte...  Zumal das Script im Wesentlichen nur ein (komplizierterer) rsync-Aufruf ist.

 

ich werde es mal testen.danke. hat von euch evtl. jmd erfahrungen gesammelt mit dem zusammenspiel ck-source und amd64 ??

----------

